# anime recomendations



## DragoniteKD (Jan 24, 2015)

Any know some new/old anime thats really good to watch? Im not really picky on genres of animes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Vandread 

because I couldn't figure out if you're straight or not.


Cooking Master Boy

Because I like to cook


----------



## DragoniteKD (Jan 24, 2015)

I havent heard of those animes before. I might have to watch them. Lol


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Madoka Magica - An awesome, dark deconstruction of the magic girl genre. Young girls given power and a wish for anything their hearts desire...but at what cost?

Shin Sekai Yori - Set a thousand years in the future. Humans have evolved psychic powers. Alongside them a bestial species of mole-rat creatures have evolved to intelligence and regards the psychic humans as Gods. However, they are beginning to question the true divinity of their human masters and the human's society is more fragile than it lets on.

No Game, No Life - A brother and sister who are genius gamers are sent to world where games dictate all aspects of society. The story follows the quest to conquer the world and eventually challenge the god of it.


----------



## DragoniteKD (Jan 24, 2015)

I already seen no game no life and madoka magica.they were good. But i havent seen shin sekai yori. I 'll give that anime a try


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

For some old school shows you can watch: I recon you probably already seen these.
Cowboy Bebop
Ranma 1/2
Trigun
Any studio Ghibli film


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Also Lupin the 3rd. That's some silly 80s stuff there. I hear a new tv series will be coming in the future.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 25, 2015)

I know you don't like Hunter X Hunter um... but you should watch Hunter X Hunter.

Everyone should ...


----------



## Taralack (Jan 25, 2015)

Some typical recs if you haven't seen them already:
Full metal Alchemist 
Ghost in the shell
Attack on titan 
Gintama
Gundam 00
Lucky Star


----------



## DragoniteKD (Jan 25, 2015)

I already seen those animes


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 25, 2015)

Come on guys. He needs some manly off stream anime. Watch the first episode of Tokyo Tribes.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2015)

_Princess Tutu_ or _Revolutionary Girl Utena_, if you're up for somewhat experimental stuff, breaks from the magical girl formula and gradual exploration of heavy themes and fairy tale deconstructions.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

King Gainer
Dai Guard
Full Metal Panic


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> because I couldn't figure out if you're straight or not.


Wow.


Taralack said:


> Attack on titan


[video=youtube;vTvdKLI7Ndo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTvdKLI7Ndo[/video]


Taralack said:


> Lucky Star


_really?_


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 26, 2015)

Code Geass.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

Wolveon said:


> Code Geass.


[video=youtube;FHUvDDjsPmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHUvDDjsPmM[/video]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2015)

Anime i enjoyed this past year and totally recommend.. most of these are new.

Hamatora
Re:_Hamatora
Psycho-pass
Psycho-pass 2
Tokyo ghoul
Tokyo ghoul: root of a
Parasyte: the maxim
Durarara! !!
Durarara! Ã—2
Baccano
Shirobako 
Barakamon 
Gugure kokkuri San
Fate/stay night
Fate/stay night unlimited blade works
Fate/zero
Koufuku graffiti (if you enjoy food porn)
Terra formars
Denki-gai no honya san
Akame ga kill
Death parade
Kuroshitsuji 
Kuroshitsuji book of circus
bakuman


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 26, 2015)

OP, I need more info. What do you like/dislike? 
Anyways, some good stuff:
*Tenchi Universe (1995)*- Comedy harem about girls from space that get stuck on Earth living with a teenage boy named Tenchi who later must go on an adventure in space
*Blue Submarine No. 6 (1996)*- OVA about a group of submariners trying to save the world from a mad scientist and the mutant fish people he created after fludding the Earth.
*RE: Cutie Honey (2004)*- OVA action series about a magical girl that can become stronger by losing some clothes
*Gurren Lagann (2007)*- Mecha action show about humans trying to retake the Earth from animal people called Beastmen after being stuck underground only to learn terrible truths.
*Durarara!! (2011)*- Show about teenagers getting caught up in love triangles, gang wars, and the supernatural.
*The Eccentric Family (2013)*- Weird show about Tanuki living family life while trying to avoid getting eaten by humans.
*Aldnoah.Zero(2014)-* Action mecha show from the mind of Urobuchi about Marsians attacking Earth
*Yuri Kuma Arashi (2015)*- A weird currently airing show about lesbian bears disguising themselves as humans to get the chance to eat humans, all of which are lesbian girls


Taralack said:


> Lucky Star


[yt]Eal4fep7pK4[/yt]


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> some furfag jacking up to a vore scene in a anime
> 
> _really?_



WHY GOD?! WHY!?!


----------



## DragoniteKD (Jan 26, 2015)

THIS IS GETTING OVERWHELMING!! *STARTS GETTING A NOSEBLEED*  I THINK I HAVE ENOUGH ANIME HERE TO KEEP ME BUSY FOR A 3 YEARS!!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 26, 2015)

Good. Have fun and I hope we were able to provide you with QUALITY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

DragoniteKD said:


> THIS IS GETTING OVERWHELMING!! *STARTS GETTING A NOSEBLEED*  I THINK I HAVE ENOUGH ANIME HERE TO KEEP ME BUSY FOR A 3 YEARS!!!


[video=youtube;tWjfbUfcJUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWjfbUfcJUM[/video]


----------

